# Researchers Explore Psychological Link to Bowel Disorder



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Researchers Explore Psychological Link to Bowel DisorderDoctors are looking for mind-body connection for irritable bowel syndromehttp://www.healthscout.com/news/1/533054/main.html


----------

